#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [其他] 【實時更新】英國林肯大學交換生之旅

## 房兔·蘭陵柳

抱歉相當長時間沒有回來樂園看看了，

有幸成為了學校今年赴大英腐國（？）林肯大學的一年期交換生，暑假一直在準備簽證材料和等待簽證結果，9月17號的飛機，經過一周迎新之後9月26日開始正式上課，

期間一直用手機照相功能記錄著交換生之旅中發生的點點滴滴，將在這裡貼出并分享，且在我每次登入樂園時進行實時更新，



那麼，就讓我們開始吧！~~

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

9月16日，中秋第二天，從南昌坐火車到上海，17日飛到香港轉機，格林尼治時間18日晨6點半到達倫敦希斯羅機場，約好了華人中介的接機，經4小時路程到達林肯郡的林肯市，
一路陽光明媚柔和，道旁一片郁郁蔥蔥，不時能看到有奶牛在草地上踱步，護欄看上去挺舊的樣子，但願它們不會躥到高速公路上來溜達wwwww


遠處能看到山上林肯大教堂的哥特式尖頂



與倫敦、曼城這樣的大都市不同，林肯算是個小鎮子，生活十分精緻悠閒，嗯，很適合養老，如果髮際線能保得住的話wwwww


小小的公交站。其實像林肯這樣的小鎮，任何地方都能步行到達，連腳踏車都不一定需要的


道路不是很寬，但各種標線都相當齊全，過馬路還有紅綠燈控制按鈕，相當科技化


開學迎新期間有不少在校學生都會出來當交通協管志願者，比如這位姐姐，雖然有點羞澀（她微笑的時候相當美的！）

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

這幢公寓叫Pavilion House，是數家與林肯大學有合作的公寓之一，承接學生住宿業務，




我們今年的三個交換生爭取到了同一屋，六個單人房間共用一個廚房和客廳




每個房間還有獨立衛浴，雖然空間比較侷促，但環境已經相當不錯了


窗外可以看見個停車場，隔壁房間更好，能望見大片草坪和學校的足球訓練區


放在行李裡帶過來的青年孫中山（還是黃興？）冰箱貼，暑假去南京旅遊時在總統府買的紀念品，這句話算是對自己的一個激勵吧

----------


## 狼狗傑

那真要祝福房兔一年交換生生活順順利利了。
是說英國鄉野風光，這小鎮好偏僻啊（炸
最後照片裡的青年不像孫文也不像黃興，更像國父遺囑真正撰寫人汪兆銘（靠

----------


## Wer

哇，感覺這裏的街道好像悉尼的一些suburb，有機會了也想去英國看看

----------

